
Color Namer: Android App - no_news_is
https://github.com/dektar/ColorNamer
======
no_news_is
I'm posting this somewhat in response to ConeApp released yesterday for iOS. I
was surprised no one mentioned it on that thread so I'm posting it here.

Also available on Google Play store and F-Droid.

Here's the link to her own site:
[http://kaytdek.trevorshp.com/projects/computer/computer.htm#...](http://kaytdek.trevorshp.com/projects/computer/computer.htm#colornamer)

Oh, and this is pretty awesome too in its own right:

[http://trevorshp.com/creations/android_led.htm](http://trevorshp.com/creations/android_led.htm)

